# Florida Trip - Drive Or Rv?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure if this should go in the general section but........

Me and my better half want to hit florida this year. Disney, epcot universal and so on. Last year was the first year with out 5th wheel and we loved it. Took it about 18 places last year (mostly race tracks as i race).

This summer we aren't sure if we should go to fort wilderness or some other campground and bring the rv down. Or just fly down and stay at a hotel and get a rental car. Priced out flying and package deals with rentals and its ridiculously cheap.

Priced out gas (unfortunately I have a v10 gasser that will get 8=9 miles to the gallon - we need to get a diesel!) and between the gas costs and the camp fees it would be pretty expensive. Not just by $100 or $200 but lots of 100's. So now we are torn.

We discussed well if we bring the rv we can make our own breakfasts and dinners and that would negate some of the costs. Plus we will have all our stuff and no rental car. We could make a stop or two on the way down to florida also with the rv. But flying we get to be there in 3 hours and have more time in florida.

I almost wish the package deals for flying down and hotels werent so cheap - but they are.

What have you guys done and any suggestions? I know this is an rv forum and we all love our outbacks, but pros and cons I'm not sure....


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Having done both, I am in favor of the RV even though it is more expensive. I thoroughly enjoy the drive and staying at different campgrounds. And I just enjoy camping more than staying in a hotel. The people at campgrounds or more friendly. We are going to Daytona this June. We plan on spreading the drive down and back over 3 days each in 5 hour stops.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Since your signature does not reflect where you live or what you are towing or how much time you have to get from A to B -- here is my guess...

Having done both, and assuming you live more than 600 miles away, i am all for Flying down and getting a rent a car ...

Yes I am all for RV'ing and do so as often as i can ... but money wise you can save by NOT RV'ing in this case and NOT loose any comfort...

First -- it is going to be even more expensive this summer to drive then now... AA forecasts that fuel will go up another 32 cents per gallon by early summer ...

Second - You already mentioned that the price difference in RV'ing instead of Flying was not just a couple of hundred but several hundreds ... so take the savings and eat at nice places or go on day cruises or by a giant Mickey Mouse doll or something etc etc.

Third - making your own breakfasts and dinners in the RV does not negate the price -- you are still paying for food either way (Hotel vs RV) --

Fourth - most kids see flying on an airplane and getting a rent a car and staying at a cool hotel as an adventure -- the hotels usually have nice pools and things to do -- and many have free breakfasts and things ...

Fifth - Flying there gets you there sooner ... i know my kids start thinking of ways to kill me after we have been on the road for about three hours... (my wife starts thinking of ways after the first 30 minutes)

Sixth -- Flying gets you there. RV'ing you have to drive, overnight, drive, overnight, drive, etc etc .... Yes I know its a family adventure -- but would you rather be enjoying the family time together at the destination or together stuck in a vehicle (See #5)

Just my .02


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Last year: Spring Break, we flew down from PA to FL, rented a mini-van, stayed in a condo - bought easy to eat breakfasts and dinners, made sandwiches a lot of days and took them into the parks, so from a 'make your own food point of view', you could easily save there, with or without the RV.

On this long trip, we took a good long while to get down to FL in our OB and stayed at Fort Wilderness - which we LOVED! However, we enjoyed the cg so much that we really didn't need to go to the parks much, LOL - the pool, fire, music etc, there was a lot going on. The buses and boats from FW made life easy too.

So, for time in the parks and speed, ease and value for getting there, I'd suggest the flight. Take your OB another time because FW is worth a visit too!

HTH! Ali


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We have played this game many times. This year we flew down twice and drove once. Yes flying gets you there in three hours but that doesn't include pain in the butt security,problems delays pick a problem its bound to happen. Then you play the rental game then the hotel check in game. I always prefer to drive the motorhome down yea the V10 has a thirsty appitite at 70mph but its alway a nice ride and best of all I'm the captain and in control.

John


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Since your signature does not reflect where you live or what you are towing or how much time you have to get from A to B -- here is my guess...


We live in NJ so its a long drive. I have driven it by car before but I'm pretty knocked out by the time i get down there. Towing an outback 5th wheel roo with a dodge 2500 v10. Longest two tows we did last year with it was 8 hours 1 one into canada and 8 hours 1 way out to Virginia. But nothing as far as florida. If I had more time - maybe 2 weeks then i could drive to dc for a day, stop in virginia for a day and so forth and see some more states on the way down to florida. But we only have a week. So maybe flying will do this year. Shame as i did want to see FW!

We already have 4 other closer Rv trips scheduled now so no shortage of rving this year at least.

Thanks for the input guys....... counting the days to dewinterize the roo!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are planning our summer and ft. wilderness is in our plans this year. yes we work at getting alot of time off but looking forward to it. We should be there after the St Augustine rally which is the last sunday in june. If u want to stop by our campsite feel free. U are welcome for dinner. I dont know what the guest policy is but if u say u want to look at the campground I am sure u could come by for a visit. We have a five year old that will be with us. After Ft. wilderness we may head up the coast to maryland so if u are considering driving we could go back together but we like to stop alot so i am not sure if it will work.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

after doing ft wilderness in the camper.......... i will never go back!!! except in the camper and ft. wilderness







WE LOVED IT!!!

with 4 kids it was quite a bit cheaper for us......would've needed two rooms and 6 airfares......

you have your home on wheels with you









it is an easy drive if you leave at the right time (12:00 midnight)we have stayed at a friends condo and the hotel route...... camping was the best
breakfast when you want it......easy coming and going......plus you have your bed.

good luck in your decision


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure if I had 6 people, 6 airline tickets and 2 hotels rooms that might swing me to taking the rv. But just the two of us............The more we think about it the more we are flying down. We are doing it sometime in june looks like. Was looking like the 16th till 23rd or 24th. Mike you gonna be down there before the last sunday> we probably gonna leave that wednesday right before the weekend. But if your going down before we leave i would love to see FW and of course the campgrounds we are pikcing not to go to and always love seeing other outbackers.

Don't get me wrong i would love to rv it down. But if we have 7 days then I could make florida in 1 day (done it before) but from nj it would knock me out. 2 days is more like it. 2 days down 2 days back and 3 days in florida........ and I would still be tired.

We have the dc camping trip this spring, gonna be at the NJ track for 6 days with the rv end of april an rv camping outing in upstate ny in may and another rv trip to canada in july. So the rv will see tons of use. Just not sunny florida!


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We're voting with our Outback. Fort Wilderness reservations are booked. This will be our third time from PA to Florida with a trailer.

And the kids are now on their best behavior from now until summer!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Just the 2 of you? Fly. No need to see the countryside, if you have already seen it.

We are heading back to NJ tomorrow, but we had 10 days. 2 days down and prob 2 back. Drove to Florence, Sc first day in about 10 hours. 2 bathroom brakes for mommy and doggies. Fueled up and left the next morning, 2 more bathroom breaks and about 6 more hours. For us the money and especially the dogs were the difference. Oh and we have a freind who has a home near Disney, right in Orlando. So we paid for fuel to get here and a few drive thrus. Cheaper than flying and putting the dogs in a kennel for 10 days. and especially fopr us because our dogs will only be left to board with our breeder, who is in Maryland.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hotel = bedbugs
Flying = BIG hassle

. . . . . but it is a time saver, if you don't have the time, fly.

We live in SoCal, but this summer we're heading to Florida via our OB. But we'll be taking three month journey once around the U.S. From Florida to Maine, Nova Scotia, through Canada re-enter the U.S. at Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan then meander back to SoCal. Did I say we're going for three months? Woo Hoo!

Maybe we'll see a bunch of you on the road. I'll be updating our status on a blog as we travel along.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Hotel = bedbugs
> Flying = BIG hassle
> 
> . . . . . but it is a time saver, if you don't have the time, fly.
> ...


Wow!!! Sounds like an Awesome Trip!!!!

Going to plan in any East Coast rallies? One in Florida, Pennsylvania and Maine


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Just the 2 of you? Fly. No need to see the countryside, if you have already seen it.
> 
> We are heading back to NJ tomorrow, but we had 10 days. 2 days down and prob 2 back. Drove to Florence, Sc first day in about 10 hours. 2 bathroom brakes for mommy and doggies. Fueled up and left the next morning, 2 more bathroom breaks and about 6 more hours. For us the money and especially the dogs were the difference. Oh and we have a freind who has a home near Disney, right in Orlando. So we paid for fuel to get here and a few drive thrus. Cheaper than flying and putting the dogs in a kennel for 10 days. and especially fopr us because our dogs will only be left to board with our breeder, who is in Maryland.
> 
> Good luck, Jim


Ahhh another NJ person!!

10 days would be nice but I can't swing it off from work. 2 down and 2 back wouldn't be so bad.

I see you have a nice diesel (something i need to upgrade too). Since your from Nj too can I ask how many gallons of diesel did ya burn down and back? Just trying to get a feel if we swapped to a diesel burner what we might spend on such a trip.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Went to Disney in Jan and did all the Disney parks. We stayed at Fort Wilderness because we only did Disney parks. So we left and stopped once down and back at a rest stop/truck stop and slept. Had water so we could brush and flush. Had a cooler in the burb for sodas and food so we only stopped for fuel. Once we got their we went to the store and bought a bunch of food. We ate breakfast at the TT and lunch at Disney and maybe a snack in the evening but that was rare, too busy enjoying everything to get hungry. Had snacks anyhow at the TT. I too have a gas pig, named a Suburban. Round trip was about 600 bucks. The thing also never moved the whole time we were their. Disney transportation is the way to go. We had 5 in the TV and it worked out well for us. I also hate rental cars, I always seem to get ripped off. I hate the TSA and having to take my shoes off. I hate to fly cause I always get a sinus infection. Hotels have bugs and stains. Hotels dont have a kitchen I can cook in. Thats why I got a camper anyhow, to camp. The DW suggested a hotel for this trip and some others and I told her then we should just sell the camper and never get another one. We took the camper......Good luck in your decision.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We live in Ct and have been to Florida a few times. We drive, we are a family of 5 and it's just nicer to have our own vehicle. We've stayed at Fort Wilderness the first trip which was nice for that trip since we did all Disney. The last few times we've rented private homes in the area. Always a great experience, beautiful homes, fully equipped, with pools, some with spas and game rooms. WAY cheaper than hotels, plus you can spread out and relax. We normally cook at home for breakfast and dinner and enjoy lunch out wherever we may be. Do try to fit in Kennedy Space Center and Sea World. We love Universal, the last two trips we fit those two places in and everyone would go back. Hint: At Universal we put blinders on as we walk by the beginning of the park which contains mostly water rides. We go back and hit them on the way out, get totally drenched and then head home.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Discovery cove.....unbeliveable.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I would agree with you that since you've only got a week with the two of you, fly this year and enjoy Florida. Then, later plan a longer trip to enjoy the ride down. We're looking at going to New Mexico next year for a long trip. Our decision is rather to take the Camper or to drive down with our new Town & Country. If gas doesn't go up any higher, it's about a wash on cost so still leaning towards the RV. The DW has never been west of Nebraska, so will spend some time in CO on the trip down and then take the southern route home. It's ashame that fuel cost so much but that's the way it goes. As far as moving up from the V10 to a Diesel, I get 10 - 12 mpg pulling the 5th wheel but I also drive 55 - 60 mph. Any faster even with a diesel and you're into the 8 - 10 mpg area, so you're savings might not be as great as you like. OTOH I have heard some brag about getting around 14 pulling a camper with their GMC or Ford, but don't expect that from a new unit.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> Just the 2 of you? Fly. No need to see the countryside, if you have already seen it.
> 
> We are heading back to NJ tomorrow, but we had 10 days. 2 days down and prob 2 back. Drove to Florence, Sc first day in about 10 hours. 2 bathroom brakes for mommy and doggies. Fueled up and left the next morning, 2 more bathroom breaks and about 6 more hours. For us the money and especially the dogs were the difference. Oh and we have a freind who has a home near Disney, right in Orlando. So we paid for fuel to get here and a few drive thrus. Cheaper than flying and putting the dogs in a kennel for 10 days. and especially fopr us because our dogs will only be left to board with our breeder, who is in Maryland.
> 
> Good luck, Jim


Ahhh another NJ person!!

10 days would be nice but I can't swing it off from work. 2 down and 2 back wouldn't be so bad.

I see you have a nice diesel (something i need to upgrade too). Since your from Nj too can I ask how many gallons of diesel did ya burn down and back? Just trying to get a feel if we swapped to a diesel burner what we might spend on such a trip.
[/quote]

Not quite 60 gallons each way, 1100 miles, we get around 20mpg, best I can figure so far with new truck. Cruise set at 72. 1 stop for fuel in Florence, SC. Filled up in Orlando, ran a round for week and then got back to the Ga line on that tank. Filled up and ran to Fredericksburg, Va (just south of DC) and had 3/4 tank when we got home. Of course that is with no trailer.

Oh and we drove straight thru. Stopped for fuel, twice, 2 potty breaks and a quick dinner. Me, DW (6mths pregnant), James (16 month old) and 2 boarder collies. Nice bragging rights, but I am not sure we will run for 17hours again anytime soon.

Jim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> As far as moving up from the V10 to a Diesel, I get 10 - 12 mpg pulling the 5th wheel but I also drive 55 - 60 mph. Any faster even with a diesel and you're into the 8 - 10 mpg area, so you're savings might not be as great as you like. OTOH I have heard some brag about getting around 14 pulling a camper with their GMC or Ford, but don't expect that from a new unit.


Ummm Joonbee are you pulling a 5th wheel also?

I get between 6-10 mpg with my v10 dodge 2500. When i first picked up the 5th wheel from lakeshore I got like 6-7 because I was going 80 or so coming back through the hills. I have since learned to go slower and around 60ish and now can get 8 to 9 and even 10 if the highways nice and flat. Depends on what I'm pulling in my roos garage. Two race bikes and a scooter on the outside hitch can eat up a gallon or two mpg wise.

I had thought I would go up to 14 or 15 with a diesel burner. A nice dodge 3500 dually. But larry - your only getting 8-10 with your diesel burner and the 5th wheel and your taking it easy on the pulling? I want to get joonbees 20MPG!!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> As far as moving up from the V10 to a Diesel, I get 10 - 12 mpg pulling the 5th wheel but I also drive 55 - 60 mph. Any faster even with a diesel and you're into the 8 - 10 mpg area, so you're savings might not be as great as you like. OTOH I have heard some brag about getting around 14 pulling a camper with their GMC or Ford, but don't expect that from a new unit.


Ummm Joonbee are you pulling a 5th wheel also?

I get between 6-10 mpg with my v10 dodge 2500. When i first picked up the 5th wheel from lakeshore I got like 6-7 because I was going 80 or so coming back through the hills. I have since learned to go slower and around 60ish and now can get 8 to 9 and even 10 if the highways nice and flat. Depends on what I'm pulling in my roos garage. Two race bikes and a scooter on the outside hitch can eat up a gallon or two mpg wise.

I had thought I would go up to 14 or 15 with a diesel burner. A nice dodge 3500 dually. But larry - your only getting 8-10 with your diesel burner and the 5th wheel and your taking it easy on the pulling? I want to get joonbees 20MPG!!!!








[/quote]

Yes I pull a 5er, but the last sentence of my post was "that was without a trailer". I have not towed with it yet, but am hoping to see 14-15mpg and I tow at 68mph avg. More 08 Chevy and 05 Ford both got around 12mpg towing. Only diff was empty Ford only got 15mpg and Chevy would do almost 19mpg all highway at 70mph.

Duallies are heavier and are geared higher, so they will not get the same mileage as 2500/3500 srw.

I don't think you will find anyone who disagrees that you will get better mpg with an oil burner. Just discrepencies on how much better and that will actually chnage from brand to brand and even truck to truck of same brand.

Jim


----------

